# Anyone elses 'poo not like the rain?



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

Well, once again, Freddy has rung his bell to be let outside and I have got up opened the back door only for him to take a look outside, see its raining and turn around to go back indoors!

I guess he thinks "hmmm, it looks horrible out there, I think I'll just hold it" 

Anyone else got a cockapoo that doesn't like the rain?


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie is not too impressed. Unfortunatly we were in the middle of initial toilet training when we had dreadful weather. Don't know what she disliked the most the rain or my umbrella! She is toughening up a bit now but she has to go out as she can't hold on too long yet. My terriers were the best weather forecasters you could wish for I never had to even open the curtains I knew it was raining when they didn't want to get out of bed. Nothing is so funny as a dog gripping the doorstep edge as you try to encourage them out in the rain! P.S. If I get a companion for Hattie (which I hope to do) it will be in the spring so I can leave the door open. I always seen to get my puppies in the autumn/winter you would think I would have learnt by now.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

My oldest Izzie hates the rain! She does exactly the same as yours, stands at the back door, gets it opened only to have a sniff, realise it's raining & turn around to go back in LOL. It's hilarious, bless her, she can hold it for ages though so it's not a massive problem, she's really stubborn as well, I try to push her out & she anchors herself to the ground so that I can't haha 
Poppy doesn't seem to like the rain much either, but she's still a pup so needs to go out for wees more regularly, but when we go on walks & it rains & she gets wet she hates it because she gets really cold & starts shivering (because her coat is still a puppy coat so it's thinner & not very warm for her) bless her, there's been a few times i've had to pick her up & carry her to get her warm again.


----------



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

Rigby hates it! Unfortunately we are in the throws of toilet training! Only had him a week- so every half an hour Im standing in the blooming rain- not fun!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I wish! my cockapoo is the oposite and LOVES the rain...she will ring her bell over and over


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan will be reluctant to go into the garden when its raining, but is perfectly happy to go for a walk in the rain.


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

boycie hates the rain as its tales so long for him to dry! 
he pampers and shivers ... 
bless 
mar xx


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Aren't they silly! Darcey hates the rain too. So much so that she will hold her pee all day, but if it doesn't stop raining she will find a corner in the house to do the biggest wee ever when it all gets too much! So we have to shove her out and shut the patio door until she goes to prevent her holding it.

Meanwhile Jasper (my labradoodle) doesn't seem to notice the weather, even if it starts to rain torrentially while he's in the garden!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Weather has been really awful today!! Two wees is all she's managed despite us standing outside getting soaked .... More interested in snuffling through the snow & ice. How can they have fab bladder control one m


----------



## nicole29 (May 20, 2010)

baking mama said:


> Well, once again, Freddy has rung his bell to be let outside and I have got up opened the back door only for him to take a look outside, see its raining and turn around to go back indoors!
> 
> I guess he thinks "hmmm, it looks horrible out there, I think I'll just hold it"
> 
> Anyone else got a cockapoo that doesn't like the rain?




I wish mine didnt like the rain! They only have to see a puddle and they want to get in it  April is like a hobnob, she just absorbs all the water from the puddle :laugh:

Nicky


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

nicole29 said:


> I wish mine didnt like the rain! They only have to see a puddle and they want to get in it  April is like a hobnob, she just absorbs all the water from the puddle :laugh:
> 
> Nicky


Nicky I didn't say Izzie didn't like puddles! Haha  Just not the rain. If there are puddles on walks she will happily walk through them & drink from them, she also loves water & will go & jump in becks & ponds! Just when it's raining & she needs a wee she will not go outside haha. Don't understand it really, she's strange, but it's true.


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

This is Stanley before tonight's walk. He's slept all day while I've been busy doing DIY. He hates the rain and it's drizzled all day here. He's not wanted to move at all just sniffed the outside world then went back to room with log burner. Once he gets out he's fine. The jacket keeps him dry too, even if he does look a little daft! Lol


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I had to work today, unexpectedly Izzy did 2 wees in the house (actually 2nd was when I was home!) because the cat flap seemingly doesn't work when it's raining  Just when I thought we had finally cracked it ....


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

EDEN also loves the rain,hard to get her in,she bombs around the garden.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

Rosie grew up with my MIL, nice, warm, and dry in Florida, USA. Now she's with us in Georgia, USA, 500 miles further north. She's not a fan of rain, not a fan of cold, not a fan of frost on the ground, not a fan of getting even her feet wet from the dew in the early a.m. - lol! Needless to say, I force her out the door and very emphatically tell her to go potty! She's not allowed inside until she goes, so she makes quick work of it. God help her if it snows! She'll probably faint!!


----------

